# New to the board



## Nico (Jan 16, 2003)

Hi everyone,

I"m new to the boards here but will hopefully be continuing along with all of you. 
I went for my first scan yesterday and the doctor found a suspicious mass in my uterus which wasn't there a month ago. So I'll start sniffing my Buserelin tomorrow and go for another scan once I menstruate next week. If it's a buildup of menstrual stuff it should flush out once I get my period,if it's not and the mass is still there then we'll have to abandon the cycle and do a hyteroscopy to find out what it is. 
I was so down yesterday after my scan as I really wasn't execting to possibly have to stop before we even got going. So I'm trying really hard to be positive and hopeful that it will all be fine and DH will be able to start jabbing my behind soon enough. 
Glad to be here with all of you.
Nicole


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Nicole,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, this mass thing they have found sounds like a little build up of nasty AF stuff and hopefully it will be , will have everything crossed that it is and you can continue your stabbing - bet you cant wait for that  

Well i am sure the boards are gonna be equally as busy in Feb/March time so you will have lots of buddies ^group^.

If its support and friendship you need during your cycle - you sure have come to the right place and everyone will be here for you whatever the outcome after your AF has arrived, but i do have everything crossed that it is nothing to worry about.

Take care

Mel

x x


----------

